# Miley Cyrus’ Freunde mögen ihren Freund Liam Hemsworth nicht



## beachkini (11 März 2012)

​
Wer hätte das gedacht? Miley Cyrus stößt angeblich bei ihren Freunden auf Unmut, wenn es um ihre große Liebe Liam Hemsworth geht. Der Teenie-Star und der Schauspieler hatten sich bei den Dreharbeiten des Films “Mit dir an meiner Seite” im Sommer 2009 kennen und lieben gelernt. Nach etwa einem Jahr legten die beiden aber eine Beziehungspause ein und im Sommer 2011 fanden sie dann wieder zueinander. Doch obwohl Miley und Liam bereits als eines der beliebtesten Hollywood-Paare gewählt wurden, gibt es noch Menschen in ihrem Leben die nicht besonders viel von dieser Beziehung halten. Ausgerechnet Mileys Freunde sollen nicht besonders begeistert von ihrem 22-jährigen Freund sein.

*Wie das “OK Magazine” nun berichtet, hat Miley einem Insider zufolge sogar schon darüber nachgedacht, mit Liam eine Familie zu gründen und mit ihm zusammen zu ziehen.* Doch genau das wäre ein wahrer Alptraum für ihre Freunde, die Liam nicht mehr an Mileys Seite sehen wollen. Ihrer Meinung nach habe* Liam nämlich einen schlechten Einfluss auf die 19-Jährige* und sei der Grund dafür, dass sich Miley in letzter Zeit so wild verhalte.

Die Quelle erklärte, Liam sei herrisch und kontrollierend. Es sei auch selbstverständlich, dass Miley immer für sie beide bezahle. “Mileys Freunde halten Liam für einen dummen Surfer und Kiffer.”, so der Insider. Angeblich geht es sogar schon so weit, dass die Freunde der Sängerin raten, Liam so früh wie möglich einen Korb zu geben. Wir werden sehen, ob sich Miley das zu Herzen nimmt und ob etwas an diesen Behauptungen dran ist. Miley selbst scheint ja viel von Liam zu halten, sonst wäre sie nicht schon so lange mit dem Schauspieler zusammen.
(prominent24.de)


----------



## Punisher (2 Apr. 2012)

ich mag ihn auch nicht


----------

